# Civil Engineering



## TrustNo1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Why does Civil Engineering get such a bad rap of all the engineering disciplines? It's seen as a joke by all the other engineering and I'm not sure why. Is it really that brainless? I think it would be a really interesting career and you get to analyze structures. So why is it bashed so much by all the other engineers?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Good post. There is no reason for civil engineering to be denounced, from the limited knowledge I have of the subject, it is a valuable modern maintanance tool. As well as a great means of ensuring the stability of structures in society. Perhaps there is a certain elitism due to the criticism engineers may receive upon their work. As I said, my knowledge on this subject is limited.


----------



## TrustNo1 (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Good post. There is no reason for civil engineering to be denounced, from the limited knowledge I have of the subject, it is a valuable modern maintanance tool. As well as a great means of ensuring the stability of structures in society. Perhaps there is a certain elitism due to the criticism engineers may receive upon their work. As I said, my knowledge on this subject is limited.


Modern maintenance eh? I'm skeptical if this is what I have to expect. I was hoping to get into structural design and one day work on and hopefully be the lead for designing some neat buildings. More in the design sector than maintenance. But I know a guy who is going to school for civil engineering who works in a waste water treatment plant. I want to be the guy who is paid to come up creative ways to use simple geometric ideas to create really intricate structures.


----------

